# The hated British train...



## caravanman (Feb 12, 2020)

Found this item on CNN's international website... :

https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/pacer-trains-uk/index.html

So much for "High Speed 2" 


Ed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 12, 2020)

caravanman said:


> Found this item on CNN's international website... : https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/pacer-trains-uk/index.html So much for "High Speed 2"  Ed.



I was reading the same article. I had no idea the "bus on tracks" critique was based on actual history. Amazing to think the bus models were replaced long ago while the trains were mostly ignored for decades of creaky and uncomfortable service.


----------



## jiml (Feb 12, 2020)

Ah, the Aerotrain updated.


----------



## jis (Feb 12, 2020)

HS-2 just got re-approved in an enlarged form, by the Johnson government.

https://www.railwaygazette.com/uk/h...-adopts-high-speed-north-vision/55746.article

Pacers still exist on those parts of the system which have been relatively neglected by the London government. At present Scotland, which runs its own rail system has way better service than north of England, which is treated poorly by London.

The other place where Pacers still dwell is down in Great Western territory in the boonies of west England. All are waiting for perennially delayed delivery of new equipment to replace them.


----------



## Asher (Feb 13, 2020)

"Every day, Pacer trains trundle through some of the most beautiful scenery in northern England, across rolling dales and moody moorlands, before pulling up in the great cities of the region: Manchester, Leeds and Sheffield"

I'll be spending a day or so in Manchester and Leeds in a couple of months , something keep an eye out for.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 13, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I was reading the same article. I had no idea the "bus on tracks" critique was based on actual history. Amazing to think the bus models were replaced long ago while the trains were mostly ignored for decades of creaky and uncomfortable service.



I think their awfulness is often exaggearted. As it is a British thing to exaggerate everything that is even slightly bad.

I much prefer them to a modern train, on the Hope Valley line for example. You can open the windows and let in the smell of fresh grass or the breeze coming down from the high peaks. Much better than the smell of canned air.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Mar 7, 2020)

the pacer trains lives are having to be extended. The inepitude of our shower of £%^$ which pretends to be a government in the UK has managed to purchase replacement trains which are less reliable than a 40 year bus on rails. 

Further to this because the doors are towards the middle of the carriage rather than the ends I have an 18" gap between paltform and the doors at me local station due to being on a tight curve.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2020)

ScouseAndy said:


> Further to this because the doors are towards the middle of the carriage rather than the ends I have an 18" gap between paltform and the doors at me local station due to being on a tight curve.


They should have included gap filler that deploy to bridge the gap like we have on the Siemens Brightline stock in Florida.


----------



## Gemuser (Mar 7, 2020)

jis said:


> They should have included gap filler that deploy to bridge the gap like we have on the Siemens Brightline stock in Florida.


And just about all modern stock in Europe


----------

